# Previsão e Seguimento dos Ciclones no O. Índico - Temporada 2019/2020



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 09:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 09:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 13:00)

----- Current Analysis ----- 
Date : 07 FEB 2019 Time : 121500 UTC
Lat : 19:55:12 S Lon : 66:50:59 E


CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
6.0 / 945.3mb/115.0kt

Final T# Adj T# Raw T# 
6.0 5.9 5.9

Estimated radius of max. wind based on IR :N/A km

Center Temp : -17.3C Cloud Region Temp : -70.9C

Scene Type : EYE


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 18:29)




----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2019 às 11:23)

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vento_máximo_sustentado

O centro da Reunião utiliza 10 minutos como período. Já o JTWC, que utiliza 1 minuto como período, indica um _landfall_ com uma intensidade a rondar os 105 nós.








> THE NUMERICAL MODEL GUIDANCE REMAINS IN FAIR AGREEMENT WITH SIGNIFICANT UNCERTAINTY IN THE EARLY TAUS DUE TO THE RAPIDLY EVOLVING STEERING PATTERN AND TIMING OF THE RECURVE. OVERALL, THERE IS LOW CONFIDENCE (HIGH UNCERTAINTY) IN THE JTWC FORECAST TRACK.



Faz muita diferença para a cidade de Beira. O ciclone tanto passar por cima (JTWC) como ligeiramente a norte (IM Reunião).


----------



## Astroamador (11 Mar 2019 às 02:28)

Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Mar 2019 às 03:08)

Vai entrar mesmo por cima da Beira?


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2019 às 09:26)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Vai entrar mesmo por cima da Beira?



A chegada a terra deverá ocorrer a norte/nordeste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2019 às 11:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2019 às 17:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2019 às 19:06)

*Parece que já há pelo menos 10 mortos em Moçambique...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2019 às 08:01)

*Parece que já há pelo menos 40 mortos em Moçambique...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2019 às 08:02)

Seychelles Meteorological Services
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #14 - 4:00 AM RET March 12 2019
*CYCLONE TROPICAL IDAI (11-20182019)*
=========================================================
West of Northwestern Madagascar
Southwest of Juan de Nova island

At 0:00 AM UTC, Tropical Cyclone Idai (968 hPa) located at 18.0S 42.3E has 10 minute sustained winds of 75 knots with gusts of 105 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving southwest at 3 knots.

Hurricane Force Winds
===================
30 nm radius from the center, extending up to 45 nm in the northern semi-circle

Storm Force Winds
====================
45 nm radius from the center, extending up to 50 nm in the southwestern quadrant and up to 60 nm in the northern semi-circle

Gale Force Winds
===================
85 nm radius from the center

Near Gale Force Winds
======================
110 nm radius from the center, extending up to 120 nm in the southern semi-circle

Dvorak Intensity: T4.5/5.0/W0.5/6 HRS

Forecast and Intensity
========================
12 HRS: 18.8S 41.7E - 75 knots (Cyclone Tropical)
24 HRS: 19.3S 40.6E - 90 knots (Cyclone Tropical Intense)
48 HRS: 19.9S 38.0E - 115 knots (Cyclone Tropical Intense)
72 HRS: 19.5S 35.8E - 100 knots (Cyclone Tropical Intense)

Additional Information
=========================
The cycle of eye wall replacement has reduced the wind strength in the northern part of the cyclone as it shows the METOP-A micro-images of 1835z. This cycle continues and leads a cloud pattern with a poorly defined eye, where the Dvorak analysis allows now to estimate the winds of the order of 75 knots. In the absence of an ASCAT swath on the system, it is assumed that the wind structure is asymmetric with a more extensive but weaker northern component.

Idai maintain a still slow track to the southwest with the strengthening influence of a subtropical ridge located in the southwest. From Wednesday, the track should bend westward. The majority of the available models also suggest that this turn could continue on Thursday, giving a northwestward motion to idai at the moment of its impact on the Mozambican coasts. The timing and localization of the impact thus remain relatively uncertain. Later, most models offer a return to sea of the low level clockwise circulation that could intensify again.

On this track, the environmental conditions remain conducive for the system, which should continue to strengthen, especially Tuesday and Wednesday with good oceanic conditions, based on data from the psy4 ocean model of Mercator-ocean. However, evidence of a cycle of eye wall replacement leads to a significant weakening of Idai's intensity over the next 12 hours. After the system tracks under the axis of an upper ridge and thus benefits from a good upper divergence, so its intensification will be able to resume during the night from Wednesday to Thursday. Idai should land at the intense tropical cyclone stage.

Idai should be a very dangerous storm at the time of its landing, which is still forecast on Friday on the Mozambican coastline between Beira and Quelimane approximately. The first storm surge estimations exceed 6m over the Zambeze's delta and are close to 4 meters around Beira and Quelimane. To this, we must add a cyclonic swell already present on the Malagasy and African coasts which will continue to grow. Satellite wave measurements until 6 hours ago provided values of more than 7m (I.E. Maximum heights of nearly 12 meters ) near Idai. Waves of 12 meters are expected on the Mozambican coasts during landing, reaching maximum heights of 20 meters.


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2019 às 11:13)

Tem algum desfasamento relativamente aos avisos mas não deixa de ser um recurso bastante útil  http://www.gdacs.org/report.aspx?eventid=1000552&episodeid=13&eventtype=TC

No aviso das 09z (JTWC), o IDA foi classificado como cat. 2 (90 nós). Até amanhã prevista uma ligeiramente intensificação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2019 às 11:28)

*O Ciclone Tropical # Idai está a fortalecer-se enquanto se desloca para sudoeste sobre o Canal de Moçambique Prevê-se a chegada à Província de Sofala, Moçambique, no dia 14 de Março, com ventos máximos de 200-210 km / h. visto ontem por # Sentinel3*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2019 às 20:53)

Dilúvio previsto...


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2019 às 21:05)

A categoria 4 começa nos 113 nós.

círculo roxo = vento com força de furacão


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2019 às 21:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2019 às 21:28)

*A província de Sofala, perto da cidade da Beira será segundo as previsão a zona do landfall na noite de 14 para 15 de Março... 









*


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2019 às 10:04)

Houve uma substituição da parede do olho durante a madrugada.

O JTWC (09z) reduziu a intensidade para cat. 2 muito intenso (95 nós). Prevê apenas uma ligeira intensificação (para 100 nós; cat. 3 de fraca intensidade).

O centro da Reunião (06z) sugere uma intensificação um pouco mais significativa mas enfatiza a incerteza da previsão:


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2019 às 10:26)

*Com o ciclone tropical # IDAI previsto para os próximos dois dias, # INGC emitiu ontem um # redalert para as províncias centrais de Sofala, Manica, Zambézia e Tete, já atingidas pela # MozambiqueFloods2019 . Apela US $ 18 milhões para ajudar as populações afetadas.*


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2019 às 13:18)

A anterior parede do olho já desapareceu.
















A cidade de Beira deve preparar-se para um impacto direto.

*Fortes chuvas provocaram dezenas de mortos e milhares de desalojados em Moçambique*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2019 às 13:25)

*O Ciclone Tropical # Idai será provavelmente o mais forte TC a atingir Moçambique desde Eline em 2000 (115 kt). O infeliz tempo de conclusão do ERC cerca de um dia antes do landfall significa que o campo de vento será maior e mais forte no momento do landfall. As condições ambientais são ideais.*


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2019 às 13:39)

Ciclone a caminho de Moçambique:

https://pt.sat24.com/HD/pt/mg/visual


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2019 às 13:54)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mar 2019 às 13:59)

Prevêem-se acumulados superiores a 500mm em alguns locais...


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2019 às 16:34)

JTWC (15z):






Reunião (12z):








Alguém está profundamente equivocado.


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2019 às 22:32)

Orion disse:


> JTWC (15z):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2019 às 23:01)

Alertas/Avisos do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Moçambique):

Ciclone tropical (IDAI), categoria 3, localizado nas coordenadas 19.5 graus sul de latitude e 39.0 graus Este de longitude, com a pressão no centro de 962 hectopascais, ventos de 180 km/h e rajadas até 200 km/h, está a causar chuvas em regime muito fortes (mais de 150 milímetros em 24 horas), acompanhadas de trovoadas severas, no canal de Moçambique entre as latitudes de 17 e 23 graus sul. O sistema desloca-se em direção à costa da província de Sofala, podendo atingir o continente pelos distritos de Dondo, Muanza ou Cheringoma, no dia 14 de Março de 2019.
Este sistema poderá influenciar o estado de tempo nas províncias da Zambézia (distritos de Chinde, Luabo, Inhassuge, Mopeia, Nicoadala, Maquival, Mocubela, Mulevala, Milange, Dere, Morrumala, Mocuba e Cidade de Quelimane), Sofala (todos os distritos), Manica (todos os distritos) e Inhambane (distritos de Govuro, Inhassoro, Vilankulo e Massinga) com ventos muito fortes (190 a 210 quilómetros por hora), acompanhados por chuvas muito fortes ( mais de 150 milímetros em 24 horas) e trovoadas severas.
O INAM prevê também a continuação de ocorrência de chuvas moderadas a fortes ( 30 a 50 mm/24h), acompanhadas de trovoadas severas e ventos com rajadas a norte das províncias de Niassa e Cabo Delgado.

Este boletim será actualizado às 10:00 horas do dia 14 de Março de 2019.


----------



## rozzo (14 Mar 2019 às 10:12)

Muito feia a situação na zona da Beira certamente.
Meteograma GFS com mais de 600mm... O pior será o facto de ser muito extensa a área com centenas de mm's previstos, é muita água. Infelizmente serão de esperar inundações algo catastróficas temo...












Valores incríveis segundo os principais modelos na região fronteiriça com o Malawi, quase nos 1000mm até ao final de Domingo!
Zona montanhosa, e o deslocamento lento do sistema, com quantidades impressionantes de água precipitável irá fazer "despejar" quantidades enormes de chuva em toda a região.
Como disse atrás, o mais impressionante é a extensão da área com valores nas várias centenas de mm's... Preocupante, e vamos ver o que acontece nas bacias hidrográficas de toda aquela região central do país.











A isto tudo temos ainda de juntar certamente um potente _storm-surge_ na fase inicial.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Mar 2019 às 13:32)

Acompanho com especial atenção esta situação pois trabalho num projecto na barragem de Cahora Bassa. Parte da precipitação prevista irá incidir na bacia hidrográfica do Zambeze e aquilo que posso adiantar é que neste momento a barragem não tem muito volume de encaixe de cheias (cota próximo do NPA). Posto isto é provável que se tenham de fazer descargas consideráveis o que complica ainda mais a situação a jusante...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2019 às 16:34)

Imagem de satélite às 15h00 de hoje





SAT24

Ciclone tropical Intenso (IDAI), categoria 4, com o centro localizado nas coordenadas 19.8 graus Sul de latitude e 37.1 graus Este de longitude e com pressão de 950 hectopascais, ventos de 190 km/h e rajadas até 210 km/h. O sistema desloca-se em direção à costa da província de Sofala, podendo atingir o continente (Centro ou olho do Ciclone) entre os distritos de Dondo e Beira a partir das 18 horas do dia 14 de Março de 2019.
Este sistema já está influenciar o estado de tempo nas províncias da Zambézia (distritos de Chinde, Luabo, Inhassuge, Mopeia, Nicoadala, Maquival, Mocubela, Mulevala, Milange, Dere, Morrumala, Mocuba e Cidade de Quelimane), Sofala (todos os distritos), Manica (todos os distritos), Tete (distritos de Changara, Mutarara, Doa, Marara, Cahora Bassa, Moatize, Chiuta e Cidade de Tete) e Inhambane (distritos de Govuro, Inhassoro, Vilankulo e Massinga) com ventos muito fortes (190 a 220 quilómetros por hora), acompanhados por chuvas muito fortes ( mais de 150 milímetros em 24 horas) e trovoadas severas.
O INAM prevê também a continuação de ocorrência de chuvas moderadas a fortes ( 30 a 50 mm/24h), acompanhadas de trovoadas severas e ventos com rajadas a norte das províncias de Niassa , Cabo Delgado e norte de Tete.

Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Moçambique)


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2019 às 22:49)

22h00 locias

Ciclone tropical Intenso (IDAI), categoria 4, com o centro localizado nas coordenadas 19.8 graus Sul de latitude e 35.6 graus Este de longitude e com pressão de 955 hectopascais, ventos de 165 km/h e rajadas até 200 km/h. O sistema entrou no continente da província de Sofala, pelo distrito de Dondo, baixando de intensidade esperamos que atinja a categoria 3.

Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Moçambique)


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2019 às 00:08)

_On the March 14, the AIRS instrument aboard NASA’s Aqua satellite analyzed cloud top temperatures of Tropical Cyclone Idai in infrared light. AIRS found cloud top temperatures of strongest thunderstorms were as cold as or colder than minus 63 degrees Fahrenheit (minus 53 degrees Celsius) around the eye.* Credit: NASA JPL/Heidar Thrastarson*_

Hurricane And Typhoon Updates

Registo de - 53 ºC no topo das nuvens do olho do furacão IDAI (11h29 UTC); ventos máximos sustentados de 185 km/h. Este furacão pode trazer consequências catastróficas imprevisívies... Decretado o recolher obrigatório.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2019 às 00:23)

Curiosa a trajectória desta tempestade... Depois de ter provocado fortes chuvas e inundações que provocaram mais de 100 mortes em Moçambique e no Malawi, a tempestade deslocou-se para o Canal de Moçambique onde adequeriu caracteristicas de furação e regressa agora novamente ao território de Moçambique.





_NASA Earth Observatory image by Lauren Dauphin,_
_using MODIS data from NASA EOSDIS/LANCE and GIBS/Worldview._


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2019 às 10:35)

Impacto direto em Beira.

É preciso recuar bastante para se ver um ciclone (com intensidade mais relevante) tão perto da referida cidade.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2019 às 10:46)




----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2019 às 18:14)

*Ciclone já fez 68 mortos em Moçambique*

O número de mortos em Moçambique, à passagem do ciclone Idai, já subiu para 68, na província de Sofala, de acordo com a edição _online_ do jornal moçambicano _O País_. *Na cidade da Beira, há 55 vítimas mortais e, em Dondo, são 13. Nos dois municípios, o jornal aponta para a existência de cerca de 1500 feridos.*

*O balanço é ainda preliminar: o acesso a zonas mais remotas continua a ser muito complicado e o mau tempo vai prolongar-se nos próximos dias. *Segundo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia moçambicano, citado pelo jornal _Verdade_, preveem-se fortes e persistentes chuvadas (com mais de 150 milímetros em 24 horas), ventos com rajadas fortes até 60 quilómetros/hora e trovoadas severas, que se poderão prolongar até quinta-feira.

*As cidades da Beira e Dondo têm estado sem energia, água e comunicações. Também a circulação está fortemente condicionada: há muitas árvores caídas nas ruas da Beira e militares das Forças de Defesa e Segurança foram mobilizados para a remoção destes obstáculos.*

*Na estrada nacional 6, no troço entre Tica e Nhamatanda, o piso cedeu às correntes fortes do rio Mutua que galgou as suas margens.* Na descrição do jornalista de _O País_, as famílias que ali residem foram apanhadas de surpresa e subiram às árvores para escapar às cheias.

*Os efeitos da passagem da tempestade fazem-se sentir das formas mais inesperadas. *Na Beira, por exemplo, de quinta-feira a sábado foram adiados 32 funerais, previstos para os três cemitérios oficiais e outros privados da cidade. Já as ligações aéreas da Beira com o resto do país, suspensas por três dias, foram retomadas este domingo.

*O Presidente da República de Moçambique, Filipe Nyusi, interrompeu a visita de Estado que estava a fazer à Suazilândia, para se deslocar a Quelimane, província da Zambézia, e inteirar-se dos danos provocados pelo ciclone. *O mau tempo vai continuar em todos os distritos das província de Sofala e Manica e em vários distritos das províncias de Tete (incluindo a cidade de Tete), Inhambane (incluindo Vilanculos) e Gaza, a norte de Maputo.

*Destruição no Zimbabwe e Malawi*

O rasto de destruição do Idai estende-se aos países vizinhos do Zimbabwe e Malawi. Um balanço do número de mortos nos três países, não atualizado, apontava para 150 mortos.

*Dois alunos internos de uma escola estão entre as 31 pessoas que morreram no leste do Zimbabwe*, noticiou a BBC. Os estudantes dormiam no dormitório da escola quando grandes pedras deslizaram de uma montanha e derrubaram uma parede da escola, confirmaram as autoridades.

*Outras três pessoas estão desaparecidas, depois de um autocarro ter sido arrastado, quando o motorista do veículo tentou atravessar um rio inundado.*

A tempestade tropical cortou a energia e as comunicações na província de Manicaland, ao longo da fronteira com Moçambique, onde 21 pessoas morreram.

Fonte: Diário de Notícias


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2019 às 18:24)

As chuvas muito fortes deverão continuar a ocorrer nas zonas afectadas pelo ciclone Idai.

_O INAM prevê a continuação de ocorrência de chuvas persistentes em regime forte a muito forte (*mais de150 milímetros em 24 horas*), ventos com rajadas fortes até 60 quilómetros por hora e trovoadas severas, que poderão se prolongar até quinta-feira,* 21 de Março de 2019*
_
Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Moçambique)


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2019 às 22:26)

Pelos modelos, o futuro CT Joaninha poderá eventualmente constituir uma ameaça para Rodrigues, ilha. Nas próximas horas a perturbação tropical deverá aumentar rapidamente de intensidade.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2019 às 08:32)

Pelo AROME, Rodrigues vai passar por um mau bocado.

O centro de Reunião indica que o ciclone deve passar a noroeste/este da ilha e em contínuo enfraquecimento.

Já o JTWC também tem o mesmo trajeto mas indica que o ciclone aumentará ligeiramente de intensidade. Daqui a uns 25/30 minutos será emitido um novo aviso.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2019 às 08:35)

*Twin cyclones delivering heavy rain to parched outback cattle stations*


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2019 às 08:38)

À boleia do Índico, a temporada de ciclones no Hemisfério Sul deste ano já está significativamente acima da média. Ainda falta o mês de Abril.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2019 às 13:15)

Boletins relativos a Rodrigues  http://metservice.intnet.mu/cyclone-bulletin-english-rodrigues.php











Rodrigues não tem grandes elevações mas por esta altura é bem provável que esteja a ocorrer precipitação estratiforme e orográfica relevante.

Pequenos desvios na trajetória do ciclone vão fazer muita diferença (campo de ventos baseado na previsão do JTWC).


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mar 2019 às 19:40)

*Joaninha torna-se o 11º grande furacão da época 2018/19*


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2019 às 12:35)




----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2019 às 12:36)




----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2019 às 21:23)

No início da próxima semana poderá haver um ciclone severo a afetar a Índia.

Para os interessados, o centro regional de previsão especializada pode ser encontrado aqui  http://www.rsmcnewdelhi.imd.gov.in/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2019 às 22:41)

http://www.gdacs.org/report.aspx?eventid=1000561&episodeid=12&eventtype=TC


Imagens de satélite da zona (prevista) do _landfall_  https://weather.us/satellite/869-e-213-n/satellite-hd-10min/20190429-2110z.html ou http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?area=se4


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Abr 2019 às 22:16)

Impressionante a dimensão do ciclone. mais impressionante tendo por comparação o sub-continente indiano.
O arrasto de vapor de água é absurdo.
Mas a minha preocupação principal vai para a maré de tempestade, a qual afectará as regiões costeiras baixas da India e principalmente do Bangladesh. O Bangladesh tem tristes memórias de tempestades destas, uma população imensa e pobre, a viver nas zonas costeiras baixas e facilmente inundáveis.O vento do ciclone a empurrar de sul uma massa tão grande de água pode colocar largos milhões de pessoas em elevado risco de vida.
Oxalá não..


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2019 às 23:11)

Radar na zona prevista do _landfall_ previsto  http://www.imd.gov.in/pages/radar_main.php?adta=pdp


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2019 às 23:26)

Acumulados na Índia (Rainfall Map - canto superior esquerdo)  http://hydro.imd.gov.in/hydrometweb/(S(x3gvqjjopv4fqv45qmttw3vf))/landing.aspx#


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2019 às 21:35)

Praticamente no mesmo local  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1999_Odisha_cyclone

Às 18h UTC... 135 nós e 920 hPa (JTWC)


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2019 às 09:41)

Mesmo ignorando a ondulação de 59.53 pés (18 metros), a de 45.53 pés (13.8 metros) já mete respeito.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2019 às 17:37)

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ngal-northeast-says-mha/liveblog/69153868.cms


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2019 às 23:54)

*Casi 300.000 personas evacuadas en la India y 6 millones en riesgo por potente Ciclón Vayu.*


----------

